# [MacOS] Nach Grooveshark-Unlocker Installation/Deinstallatio hat FF keine Verbindung mehr zum Inet, Safari klappt



## kassi (21. Februar 2012)

Hi Leute,
ich habe den "schwerwiegenden" Fehler gemacht, meiner Freundin zu empfehlen, auf ihrer Arbeit auf dem Rechner das Plugin "Grooveshark Unlocker", zu installieren. Leider führte die Installation dazu, dass
FF erst einmal gar nicht gestartet hat und nach der Deaktivierung/Deinstallation über den Abgesicherten-Modus öffnet sich zwar Firefox, stellt jedoch keine Seite da, als ob er keine Verbindung aufbauen könnte.
Safari klappt einwandfrei. Neustarten haben wir auch schon probiert...

Leider habe ich in meinen knapp 15 Jahren IT Null Erfahrung mit Macs und meine bisherigen "Reperaturvorschläge" habe ich mittels Google/Bildersuche vorgenommen 

Hat einer eine Idee?

Grüße


----------



## norse (21. Februar 2012)

Welches OS ist denn da drauf?

Grooveshake deaktiviert den Proxi der Firma im Firefox, d.h. der müsste nun wieder eingeschaltet / eingestellt werden.
Mit etwas Glück ist er nur deaktiviert. also:

Firefox öffnen - Oben Links auf Firefox - Einstellungen - Erweitert - unter "Verbindungen" rechts auf Einstellungen" - Proxy des Systems verwenden" bzw den Punkt darunter nehmen,wenn die Einstellungen noch da sind.

ansonsten...bei nem andrem Mac guckn was eingestellt ist, im Notfall die IT fragen


----------

